# Legh Arms, 1pm, Sunday 23rd January



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This is just a _Club Audi: Meet, Drink and Chat_ but if sufficient nubers turn out we can always go for a cruise (and a meal at the Beehive????) afterwards.

The Legh Arms, Adlington, is situated 5 miles north of Macclesfield in Cheshire on the A523 at the traffic lights with the Adlington-Pott Shrigley cross roads.
Postcode for multimap users: SK10 4NA


----------



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey

Going to meet at the Legh Arms, it can't be any worse than the food!

:?

How far is it to the Beehive?

See you there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now, now, Jamie :wink:

Stewart's food isn't that bad!!

To the Beehive .... well, let's see: -
that depends whether we'll go via Longnor and Hartington, or Carsington Water, or possibly via Castleton and Eyam :roll: 
Let's say: the Beehive is between 12 and 50 miles from the Legh Arms  8)

All: don't think I'm awkward if I won't reply for two weeks now:
*The meet is definitely on!!!! * It's just that I'm going skiing tomorrow [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey

Must have gone on a bad day, sorry Stuart :wink:

Assumed the reason that you were driving to the Beehive was for better food, and for the cruise obviously.

Hopefully see you there.

Jamie

Have a good one!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jamie225 said:


> Hey
> 
> Must have gone on a bad day, sorry Stuart :wink:
> 
> ...


Ta  
Suitcases are packed, the skis are in car (with winter tyres), the coffee machine is on timer for tomorrow morning, the house keys are with neighbours and the police is informed: must be it 8)

BTW: Beehive food *is* better than Legh Arms food, but as you said: the cruise is just as important 

See you on the 23rd


----------



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

Does any one know the average turn out for the Legh Arms and Beehive meets, and is it all TTs or various Audi's?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Jamie225 said:


> Does any one know the average turn out for the Legh Arms and Beehive meets, and is it all TTs or various Audi's?


As Dani's away I will answer on her behalf.

The Runs from the Legh Arms, tend to attract between 6-12 TT's

Her Club Audi runs get a mixed bag of Audis, Old 80's - 100's etc
and Newer stuff, A4 / A6 and IIRC an S8 once showed, as well as a few TT's. ( again anything upto a dozen )

The most I've seen on one of her runs was one of her Cat & Fiddle runs.

Think we had 15'ish TT's and a couple of imposters.

Come along this one and see for yourself, most of us are a friendly lot.

Ian


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Dani, Ian, count me in! (And maybe Emma, depends of her police shifts!)

It's in my diary!


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Im also interested in this, Ian will you be attending?

Also, im only coming, if you promise not to laugh! :? My TT isnt looking its best, and if its fixed in time thats not a prob, but i have been told now it could be feb when its repaired which means i would attend with a odd looking TT if you catch my drift?

Alan


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani, Alan, Mikey, Etc...

Have now penciled-in the 23rd in my diary too, as the Beehive does great food (including waffles!)...i.e. we hope to make it...

What happened to Alans TT then, crashed it ?
&
Whats all this then...about Emma being a WPC ?

C U Soon perhaps...

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Jagman said:


> Whats all this then...about Emma being a WPC ?


Hi Geoff, Emma works in the dispatch centre so you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

What happened to Alans TT then, crashed it ?

Yep, into the back of someone, drives fine, just doesnt look the part at the moment!


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Allen,

Know the feeling well, I crashed our 225 on Boxing Day (2003) after only getting a TT in the October...& it wasnt my fault, but I still had to drive it looking a mess for a while.

&

Mikey,

You have just ruined by fantasy about Emma in uniform now !!
well, maybe not...

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

See you all there!!

23rd January Legh Arms


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, are you not home yet ? Hope you had a good time.

whats the schedule for Sunday ?

Are you doing a mini-run to the Beehive ?

I / we would be up for this part, and the food of course. [smiley=chef.gif]

Ian.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r14n said:


> Dani, are you not home yet ? Hope you had a good time.
> 
> whats the schedule for Sunday ?
> 
> ...


Ian 
I think Dani will be home soooon :wink:

Ian you have pm :wink:

Dani , get your pencil out  :wink:


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Is this still going ahead? and if so what are the details for sunday?

im still interested, havent had the car repaired, but im having my RS6's fitted and new brakes tomorrow, good chance to test them i reckon!

Cheers Alan


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Ian and me are planning to meet in warrington, m6 truck stop , we can meet there , not sure on a time yet :wink: , we await Dani's return


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

I will get in touch with ian then, only lives round the corner from me, so should be easier to follow, is the leigh arms the one at acton just before the swing bridge?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi all,

I'm back from skiing at last and report that there are no plaster casts to sign and the right foot is still working satisfactorily 

Many thanks for being my _Co-Rep_, Ian :-* :wink: 
You did a great job 8)

So, what will happen this coming Sunday then?

We'll meet at the Legh Arms at 1pm, have a drink and wait who turns up.
Then at ~ 1:30pm or so we stroll to the cars, take some pictures, get in, start engines, turn on head lights (this makes it easier for me to count numbers disappearing) and "check out some roads in the Pennines" before we descend on the Beehive for good munchies. Oh, and we'll use radios to keep everyone together, hopefully.

So I shall warn the Beehive about some ~12 hungry people to turn up at around 4pm'ish.

See you all soon


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

I will be along chasing in the A3. I think Geoff is still coming too.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great, Steve 

Looks like we will have a cruise and a Beehive meal this time!!
Oh, those reliable CA members [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm afraid Emma won't be coming as she's gyming it! So I might bring over my little bro....

I'll see you all tomorrow at 1ish. Lets hope the temperatures rise a little... -2.5 this morning when I was out! Frost and Ice everywhere!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Alan,

the Legh Arms is on the A523 app. 5 miles north of Macclesfield, right at the traffic lights

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =4&out.y=9


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Many thanks for being my _Co-Rep_, Ian :-* :wink:


No probs Dani, always glad to help.

Glad you had a nice / safe holiday.

See you tomorrow.
Ian & Adele.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Get your eraser out and put us in PEN  
see you tomorrow  

D & J


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The forecast is for -3C tonight, a frosty start tomorrow but with plenty of [smiley=sunny.gif] later on.

See you all tomorrow  
(apart from Geoff, who had to cancel)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

News flash

Waffle share price crashes.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r14n said:


> News flash
> 
> Waffle share price crashes.


We could post him some :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> r14n said:
> 
> 
> > News flash
> ...


Or eat them all ourselves :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: how do you guys (David and Mike) get the nice TTOC sign under your sig pic :roll: 
I guess that Aidan has dabbled a bit :?:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Dani, I created my own, and have done you one.

There is a small image for your signature, and I did a larger one for other uses.

Just copy and paste the small link into your signature.



















Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Here's what they look like:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,
I've managed to get a last minute reprieve from working Sunday, so I'll be at the Legh arms around 1 o'clock. 

My last meet was he Skipton run at the beginning of last year. 

Looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice one aidb! We'll see you there!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

aidb said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've managed to get a last minute reprieve from working Sunday, so I'll be at the Legh arms around 1 o'clock.
> 
> My last meet was he Skipton run at the beginning of last year.
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Long time no see m8


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

aidb said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've managed to get a last minute reprieve from working Sunday, so I'll be at the Legh arms around 1 o'clock.


I haven't :? I'll be halfway up a ladder installing sly TV 

Hope you guys enjoy it....just off to give the motor a clean, before it gets dirty again....

H


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Hi Dani, I created my own, and have done you one.
> 
> There is a small image for your signature, and I did a larger one for other uses.
> 
> ...


Many thanks, Mike it's done :-*

And thanks to all for turning out. I hope you found the pace appropriate for the road conditions.

I will post pics some time later: work calls!!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Any pics to show the Soft Survern Sh*tes how its done?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

First of all, a big thank you to Dani for organising the meet. A nice steady run. Lovely grub afterwards.  I had a job finding the car park in the dark when I left The Beehive for home. 

It was great to see old forum faces, and meet some new ones.

Here's some pics of the day.

*Rest stop.* (I'm not sure what our glorious NW Rep is pointing at :wink: )
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/Moors2.jpg

*Up on the wild and windy moors.*
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/Moors1.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/Moors3.jpg


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

As said great drive and food , some good pics Aid  
I was pointing at Ian handing a TTOC flyer out to a passer-by , he beat me to it :x :wink:

Dani what was the mini drive detour home about ??

Ian you have a number plate bulb out  ,drivers side


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks to Dani for a great run, good to see some new converts to low level formation flying.

Nice pic's Aid. :wink:

David, the detour was due to the Pile-up on the bend 500 yards ahead. :? 
Nice touch with the gritter wagon too. :x 
And thanks for the tip on the No.plate light, it offsets the side light bulb on the nearside. Keeps things in balance. :lol:

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Dani what was the mini drive detour home about ??


There were cars stopped and pushed about in the next rh bend, so I assumed that there must have been an accident ahead. That's why I turned round and went past Prestbury's hung-flung-dung farm :roll:

Good pics, Aiden


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi All! Thanks Dani for a top day out! Great run, even with Ice and snow on some roads. Top pics aidb!

See you all again soon!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r14n said:


> Nice touch with the gritter wagon too. :x
> And thanks for the tip on the No.plate light, it offsets the side light buld on the nearside. Keeps things in balance. :lol:
> 
> Ian.


Yes the gritter :x my door sill is full of it ,looks like i have been on the beach sand :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Yes the gritter :x my door sill is full of it ,looks like i have been on the beach sand :x :x :x :x :x


Means washing the car tomorrow and checking for chipped paint :evil:

And I was going to keep the mud under the door handle for some time :roll:


----------



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi all

Cheers Dani for organising the event today. Great drive out and nice tea to finish the day off.

I think I have learnt a few things about drivng my TT. (Even though I couldn't keep up)

Nice meeting you all, see you soon

(I will try and get some pics up soon)


----------



## DaveC (Jan 22, 2005)

Dani
Thanks for organising todays run and everbody for being so welcoming to a new comer.
Look forward to doing it again soon.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Drove past the Legh Arms at about 3pm on my way home. Didn't see any TT/Audi's there, must have worked your way up to the Bee Hive by that time I guess. Pics look good Aid!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

If you'd of turned up, we would've had a Quattro of Rep's.


----------



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey

I have picyures on Fotki, but due to my lack of IT knowledge I can only view them. Does anyone know how to remove the password protection.

Not really bothered about people lookin as only have TT pictures on.

Cheers Jamie


----------



## Jamie225 (Jan 4, 2005)

There is a better way of doing this I am sure but this is the only way that I know.

Hope it works.

http://public.fotki.com/moynij/


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Jamie225 said:


> There is a better way of doing this I am sure but this is the only way that I know.
> 
> Hope it works.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/moynij/


Yep, works....good work fella


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

My IM was wasted, you worked it out fine mate, nice pics.

Need a decent tax disc holder.

See my sig pic. below.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant pictures, Jamie 8)  
I like the one on the Ridge Road [smiley=dude.gif]

and thanks for the close up of the mud :roll: 
(btw: car's still dirty!!)


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Top pictures Jamie... hope to see you on the nexr run!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Great pics Jamie & Co-Pilot. 

They captured the flavour of the day. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Great pics Jamie  

You will soon have 100's like the rest of us


----------

